# Female Pup in South florida?



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey all,
Looking for some help as to where to find a female puppy for my family. I am not new to the GSD breed but never bought from a breeder. We have 2 young kids 5 and 3 so the dog will have to deal with them. 
Not looking to spend top dollar for certain bloodlines/work/show just a healthy dog who needs to be protective of the family, playful and a companion. As i search down here is south florida it just makes me more and more confused as to who to reach out to. From craigslist ads to puppy stores who make themselves look like breeders, i am lost as to what direction to take. 

Any help is apprecaited


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the board and we can definitely help!

First place you need to 'go' is to read thru this site http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html <- click that

Then you'll be much better able to locate a 'responsible' breeder to end up with the perfect GSD pup!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't forget about rescues and adopting from shelters!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you have a preference in bloodlines? American Showlines, European Working, European Show? Those are pretty much the big three. Even "just a pet" dogs come from those bloodlines.


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

My recent shepherd was a mix of american/European. But i am pretty much open to all. Just looking for a dog that will have to "work" with my 5 and 3 year olds


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

If I were you, I would contact some reputable breeders in the area and go visit their dogs.


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been researching who is who in the area and the couple i found local have some real nice dogs but way more than i want to spend. So I am trying to find the happy medium.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, as the saying goes....You'll get what you paid for.

For a Show line puppy you can expect to spend anywhere from $2,000 and up
For a Working line puppy, expect from $1,200 and up

Unless of course you want to go the Back-Yard-Breeder route and spend $500 upfront but then spend thousands later when health and/or behavior issues arise.  (Been there, done that!)

You could also look into rescue, you might find a good match.


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

I totally understand, i got one from a rescue and ended up with hip issues and Addisons. Granted he was the best dog i ever owned but boy did he costs me monthly. I seem to find lots of back yard breeders in the $500-$1000 range with parent on site and akc registered so at least i can interact with them to feel out what the pup "should" be like. I just worry cause the 2 people i know that paid close to 3k for their shepherds both ended up back at the breeder. One due to hip issues and the other due to biting/temperment issues. That is an heafty investment to turn bad. On the fence...never thought this woudl be this difficult LOL


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is why working with a reputable breeder is very important, they should be honest as to what their dogs are producing. And also meeting the parents and knowing what they are like. If it is a repeat litter ask for references of the people who already own a puppy from the previous litter, I doubt they will lie to you. Did the person who had to bring the dog back because of HD get a replacement dog? If it came from a reputable breeder, he should have. Or at least get some money back.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

A nice calmer older dog can be MUCH easier in a busy house with kids. Did you see this dog? Looks amazing..

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/156970-columbia-sc-sable-male-2-years-pts-4-22-11-a.html


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

They did get a new dog, but it was hard to watch as they had young kids and the kids got attached to the dog then to return him and get a replacement for adults is one thing but for the kids its another. I had to put my dog down and my daughter 3 at the time still asks about him to this day. I fully understand the commitment from my end and i also saw the loyalty that my gsd gave me so i feel so much pressure on this decision! Maybe i am just over-thinking this all! ha


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow very pretty dog but my wife is dead set on raising a female pup. I lost this argument


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I understand that some of your friends have had bad experiences with dogs from breeders. But looking at it logically, which do you think will give you better chances of success?

1) Adult rescue. What you see is what you get as far as temperament. You can see the dog interact with your kids and possibly the foster home's kids if they have them. Current health is known, but of course anything can happen as they age.

2) Breeder puppy. Breeder has researched the bloodline for generations. Parents, grandparents, etc. have titles showing that they have been tested as far as hips, elbows , and temperament. We know, or can research, what the ancestors of this dog have been like for generations. Health of ancestors is known, and the pup probably comes with some sort of guarantee, but of course anything can happen as they age.

3) $500-$800 puppy. You can see how one or both parents behave when they are at their home, in their comfort zone. No titles or anything to show that the breeder takes the dog out of its comfort zone to test its temperament and nerves under different situations. We know nothing about the parents, grandparents, etc. All we know is how the parent/s acted on their own home territory on that day. Health of parents or ancestors is not known. Anything could happen. . . tomorrow.


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

Makes total sense, appreciate the help. Luckily i have some time to make this decision so in the meantime i will keep looking around.

Thanks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Contact Carole Schultz. She has owned and exhibited GSDs for years.

CarsinGSDesign: Home


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Super10lbz said:


> Wow very pretty dog *but my wife is dead set on raising a female pup*. I lost this argument


Just make sure your wife knows it's like adding another human child to the house when you get a puppy. So if you both know it would be easy to have another baby right now in your life, than a puppy will fit right in. 

Otherwise, if you are both really busy with jobs, kids and LIFE.... you may want to drag her into the room to look as some of the rescues and save a life along with your MINDS!!!

Puppies are great but HARD. Tons of time and tons of 'work' with cleaning, exercising and training. Plus money, I always forget about the extra bills!


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh how we know the feeling, not sure what costs us more... my last gsd pup that ruined furniture and couches or my 2 kids.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Just make sure your wife knows it's like adding another human child to the house when you get a puppy. So if you both know it would be easy to have another baby right now in your life, than a puppy will fit right in.


Kopper reminds me of a 2-year old boy with razor sharp teeth. Bat boy, maybe.


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey all i found this somewhat local listing and to me its seems like a fair deal and since i know nothing about the ratings (though i did research i was hoping someone on here can give me advice).

Full AKC registration german shepherd pupies german blood line | Lehigh Acres Dogs for sale | Female German Shepherd | 2533941674 | Oodle


----------



## emmarose:) (Apr 25, 2011)

puppies are alot of work! they require alot of attention time and work at times its hard but its ohhh so rewarding  just remember that you have to show your the dominate one! my puppy thinks shes dominate but you have to show them you are the leader in your guys pack (family)


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

are you dead set on a breeder in south florida? Would you be willing to ship the puppy?

Here are two breeders I know of in florida with German Showlines

von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs
Nocturne Acres Kennels German Shepherd Dogs

both are very nice people I've spoken to personally (one of which is here on this forum) With good dogs.


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

I wouldn't say dead set but i really want to see the pup(interact) and its surroundings before i make the purchase.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just signed up to help out a fellow south floridian. I just bought a pup from this website. I was very impressed with the dogs, her facility and Rebecca who breeds the dogs. Cleanest non smelling area she built just for the pups. she seems really into the dogs and breed. I paid 1,000, she usually gets 1500-2000 but she had 2 litters and 19 pups so the litter U is 1,000. She takes credit cards, lol. I am not involved or affiliated with the site, I just bought a pup that I pick up in a longgg 2 weeks from today.

http://www.southernimportk9.com/southern_import_k9_website/Welcome.html

They are in Jupiter, would not ever recommend getting a dog site unseen even if your told its the greatest breeder ever. You never know what personality the dog may have. I have had very bad luck with that and still to this day I say to myself what was I thinking. I have had 8 GSD's and have gotten really good at choosing the proper personality. Her prices is not the cheapest but you get what you pay for. You want to be able to have a track record and a breeding history. The back yard breeder will sell you a great pup with papers for 400-800 but hopefully you wont have the disaster that just struck our family with our GSD girl having cancer and having to be put down at 8.5 years old. That could happen from anyone you buy from but hopefully with a little family history not just a one time breed my dog for money. Anyhow good luck, call your local vets they might know someone. My vet bought a pup in Loxahatchee they get 600-850 but the dog had mange. Not a huge deal but something I wouldn't be very happy with.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/ also good for dog searching.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I know you want to stay in a medium price but it is true. You really do get what you pay for. My first GSD was purchased from a pet store because I did not know any better. She was a nightmare! Our next GSD was bought from a reputable breeder for $1500 and it was like night and day. Believe me I saved for awhile so I could afford a dog of that price and some people give me a hard time for spending that kind of money. But...those that knew my pet store dog can see the difference and understand.

I am no expert but the site kr16 posted has some nice dogs. Do you have a GSD club or SCH club near you? It could be a great place to visit and talk to other owners.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

vat said:


> I know you want to stay in a medium price but it is true. You really do get what you pay for. My first GSD was purchased from a pet store because I did not know any better. She was a nightmare! Our next GSD was bought from a reputable breeder for $1500 and it was like night and day. Believe me I saved for awhile so I could afford a dog of that price and some people give me a hard time for spending that kind of money. But...those that knew my pet store dog can see the difference and understand.
> 
> I am no expert but the site kr16 posted has some nice dogs. Do you have a GSD club or SCH club near you? It could be a great place to visit and talk to other owners.


aside from puppy mill dogs being "unstable" (is that the right word?) german shepherds are prone to SO many health problems! A lot of these health problems are solved with responsible breeding and good nutrition. My breeder usually charges super expensive (to me anyway) but this was the last pup to go in the litter because every time someone would come to pick him up they couldn't. For instance the last guy lost his job the day before he was supposed to pick him up. She said it was fate  So she dropped the price to $1500 and included a months of food for him (raw!). That's another reason why I went with her, aside from her dogs being gorgeous well trained Schutzhund working dogs, she feeds them raw organic food and starts training them at week 4!


----------



## Super10lbz (Apr 19, 2011)

kr16,

Thank You. I sent an email over to the breeder.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Super10lbz said:


> kr16,
> 
> Thank You. I sent an email over to the breeder.


good luck, they are really nice and the pups were impressive. Its about an hour drive from Boca where Im at. The litter U can be taken home on May 13th, cant wait. I bought the green collar male. Kids wanted the red collar but he was crazy at 4 weeks, way to over playfull and bold. Will make a great police dog.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

kr16 said:


> good luck, they are really nice and the pups were impressive. Its about an hour drive from Boca where Im at. The litter U can be taken home on May 13th, cant wait. I bought the green collar male. Kids wanted the red collar but he was crazy at 4 weeks, way to over playfull and bold. Will make a great police dog.


So, you got to choose your own puppy? Did the breeder make any recommendations to you?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Andaka said:


> So, you got to choose your own puppy? Did the breeder make any recommendations to you?


Yes, I got to choose my own pup from the litter. We stayed for a good two hours and she never rushed us or got angry. She was really helpful. A few were taken already. If I had my choice of any, the blue collared female was one of the best looking and best personality sheps I have ever seen.

At first I let me two boys pick out a pup just by interacting with them. This went on for a good hour. Than I made them narrow it down to three pups. After that, I did my own little test I do with Sheps.

I get on my knees and when the pup approaches me I give a very slight play slap to the face to see how they react. And I mean its a playful slap not a hard smack, more of a little push or just using my fingers, hard to explain. Not enough force to kill a fly.

This method has worked wonders for me. If the dog runs or cowers it will be a skittish dog. If it comes right out you, its an aggressive dog. The one that waits a second to figure out your playing and than continues to play with you has always been the one I end of taking. The smart thinker.

After all this she made some recommendations also. We stayed another hour before we picked one out.

Was hard to narrow it down to which one to take. They all seemed great. The red collared one was the most playful and boldest. In the play slap scenario he growled at 4 weeks old and came right for me. That's a fun dog but could be a handful that needs serious training. That same dog also tried to run out an open door while we played. i might regret not taking the red one, he seemed like a fun dog.


----------

